# B14 front lip is done! Sneaky pics before paint!



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Finished Fiber glass piece installed and site updated, GB is still on!!! Pics here for those who have waited to see the finished piece!

http://www.syndicatekustomz.com/products/products.php?cat=1&item=38 

:biggthump


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looks real hot mike ! congrats !


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

Damn, that looks supasweet! Cant wait to see what it looks like when all the new goodies on that car get painted.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

your wife's car right? i wish i was married to you


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^HAHA 


 I can only imagine it will look better once painted. *takes out summer modification list and adds this* So when will they be put into production? How much? I WANT ONE NOW! 



ps- I was half-tempted to buy a hat right when I saw your son. I'm still thinkin' about it too..


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Awesome lip. I like that hood!!! Is that in development too or just custom. Am I just blind cause I don't see the group buy


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

> We Have done it!!!!!!!!!!! The first on only C/F or fiberglass front lip for the B14 200sx/sentra!!!!!!!!! It is availible now... Its is a clean ventented front lip that is 2\\\" lower than the stock bumper and with a 2\\\" lowered ride it has over 4\\\" of clearence!



We Have done it!!!!!!!!!!! The first and only C/F or fiberglass front lip for the B14 200sx/sentra!!!!!!!!! It is availible now... Its is a clean ventented front lip that is 2" lower than the stock bumper and with a 2" lowered ride it has over 4" of clearence!

Looks good but you guys need to invest in a better camera, the pics suck.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

esco2k2 said:


> Awesome lip. I like that hood!!! Is that in development too or just custom. Am I just blind cause I don't see the group buy


I'm pretty sure that you can buy the hood from Syndicate Kustomz.

Mike, looks good man. :cheers:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

very nice, when its painted it will look real good.









cool pic :thumbup:


----------



## 200sxCaNaDiaN (Jun 10, 2004)

So, im assuming this doesnt fit the 98' version bumper, right?

Will there be an adapter or something, cause i reallly dont want to have to buy a new bumper.

BTW, looks F***** sweeeeeet. Ill buy one if you have it for 98'


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> very nice, when its painted it will look real good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one of my Twins modleing The hat!!! They are big into pirates and spawn!!! YARRR!!!


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

stunning bro, thats all i have to say


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Who you got to paint the car?


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

yo scorchn, i expect to buy a c/f lip sometime this summer


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Why Chris, what do you have in mind?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ScorchN200SX said:


> That one of my Twins modleing The hat!!! They are big into pirates and spawn!!! YARRR!!!


lol this reminds me of my summer, me and a friend are "comondering" a girl from her house. we are stroming in at 5 AM streaming YARRRRR dressed as pirates and driving to the beach........should be good times.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Why Chris, what do you have in mind?



Just looking for buisness for my shop, as well as helping out friends. Are you looking to repaint the same color or totaly differant?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

mike, you need something a bit better than a camera phone.


----------

